# Just got a 3 year residence



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

After many failed attempts before 25 Jan I decided to try again a couple of weeks ago.My wife is Egyptian (married now 30 years).2 copies of our passports,2 copies of our marriage docs,2 copies of my Visa card 40 le pounds 2weeks wait and yesterday went paid another 143.10 le and a 2 hour wait and it was done.Also I don't need an exit entry visa when I travel but I must come back in less than 6 months.
:clap2::clap2:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

mabrouk!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your residency and 30 years married. 
I wonder why you didn't get it before? All my girlfriends who are in long term marriages have had theirs for years, or maybe it is just women they hand it easily to as of course they bear the children? 

Maiden


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Congratulations on your residency and 30 years married.
> I wonder why you didn't get it before? All my girlfriends who are in long term marriages have had theirs for years, or maybe it is just women they hand it easily to as of course they bear the children?
> 
> Maiden


Expat women that marry Egyptians get a 5 year residence without any hassle but men who marry eEgyptian women had to prove they where fincialy safe and also have an Egyptian bank account( which before the revolution was not possible without a residence permit or work permit so it was a catch 22 situation).Now you have to have a Visa card even if it's not Egyptian.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Expat women that marry Egyptians get a 5 year residence without any hassle but men who marry eEgyptian women had to prove they where fincialy safe and also have an Egyptian bank account( which before the revolution was not possible without a residence permit or work permit so it was a catch 22 situation).Now you have to have a Visa card even if it's not Egyptian.




ahh now it makes sense, shame it cant be applied to Egyptian men marrying expats, show us you can keep this women sort of thing lol


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahh now it makes sense, shame it cant be applied to Egyptian men marrying expats, show us you can keep this women sort of thing lol


Many Egyptian men think they are marrying the goose that laid the golden egg and a cheap way to get a visa.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Many Egyptian men think they are marrying the goose that laid the golden egg and a cheap way to get a visa.


and I tend to agree with them, most Egyptian marriages cost a fortune because of all the financial demands from the Egyptian brides' family. It really can look like a business contract with all the demands they impose. 

By comparison, marrying a foreigner is a bargain plus they of course get the chance to apply for a visa out of here and often a foreign passport. For many this is better than a golden egg!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> and I tend to agree with them, most Egyptian marriages cost a fortune because of all the financial demands from the Egyptian brides' family. It really can look like a business contract with all the demands they impose.


Never mind the "can look like", it bloody well is!!!!!!!!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Expat women that marry Egyptians get a 5 year residence without any hassle but men who marry eEgyptian women had to prove they where fincialy safe and also have an Egyptian bank account( which before the revolution was not possible without a residence permit or work permit so it was a catch 22 situation).Now you have to have a Visa card even if it's not Egyptian.


Not strictly true, I go every 5 years with tons of documentation and they make me jump through hoops, back and forth for days and days, I must have a file thicker than the Harry potter series, and all duplications( how many times do they want a copy of marriage and birth certificate)
The maddening thing is it's been the same 2 woman for over 20 yrs, we are now on first name terms while we do this little dance. 
Tomorrow I have to go again for yet another 5 yr residency, let's see what 25 January has done for them!!
Bat


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

*3 year visa*

I am Irish and married to Egyptian lady for 10 years now. I got my first 1 year residency then 3 years then 3 years and finally 3 years just about to renew.

I got my first bank account with Barclays 11 years ago just with my passport and tourist visa. I must have the luck of the Irish..


----------

